# What is the strongest Habano???



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Just curious, but what is theee strongest habano out there, and what is thee strongest that you have smoked?????


joe


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

since i'm a puss, the strongest i've had were some potent BBFs.  

from what i've read, since this has been asked on every board i've ever been on, it'll either be a farm rolled or a cazadore. as i've had neither, i can't tell you.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hmmm the STRONGeSt smoke I had WAS a farm rolled Robaina from his personal stash and I could only smoke about 1/3 of it. The next strongest cigar was a Luci that was about 8 years old and I passed it to 2 other people who couldn't finish it either! Too bad you can't find those anymore! lol

The strongest cigars made today depends on what you mean by strong. Is it because they are so rich or harsh or just super spicey? Rich would have to be HU Conn #1 for me. Harsh and spicey can be either Party shorts, Sig I's, Hoyo du Deputy,or BCE's just to get started. Some batches can be incredibly strong and others of the same brand vitola can be mild.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

strongest i have ever had...ryj tres petite coronas from '97 and partagas petite coronas from '97.

cuban cigars in general get stronger from about 3 years to about 5 years(in my experience)also tastier mmmmmmmmmmm.

derrek


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Strongest I've had was a SLR Petit Corona. Man that thing kicked my a$$. The funny thing is the guy who gave it to me said that they weren't suppose to be all that strong. LOL oh well. BBFs are good, and they will knock you on your can. But man that SLR was awsome


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

A nice, fresh, tart Quintero  u, Taboada lonsdale, and an old RyJ CF (more in terms of flavor, not just body)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Hard question, because Cubans seem to change all the time. Non-official cigars: anything rolled by Taboada! Official cigars: Romeo Cazadores,Part. Shorts (cab selection),Part. 898 varn,Part. SerieD#4,Boli Immensas, Boli C.G. (cab selection 02). Iv'e had some Boli C.G. that were not that strong, but these 02 cab sel. almost make you sick towards the end the flavors are so rich and strong. u Not at all harsh either. Most of the Cubans pre-1994 were much stronger. As I understand the blends changed on almost all Cubans at this time to milder versions. Just recently got to try a S.L.R. D.C. thanks to Brandon, not for the timid. No harshness, just full,rich, and powerful. (and delicious!)


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i've smoked a few that made smoke come out my ears (it seemed like it anyways)
old partagas president and the don A's personal custom rolls mentioned above by filly come to mind i smoked them back to back and they blew me away

some old epi#2's are extremely potent as well as some older years of lusitanias

cazadores i had a cazadore saturday gifted to me by jake from 02 production that was extremly strong had no ryj taste to tell but a straight strong tobac taste the whole way through strong from the start
and stronger at the end whew!

certian part 898's are known to blow some doors as well

and dont forget new cuaba divinos (they do lose some strength with age)
and new/brand new sancho belicosos can be murderous!
(i only like these brand new)

have a few T rolled lonsdales that are at least 12 years old that were specially made for someone that are exceptionally strong for these

plus a few others that are not ordinary or everyday or even available

k


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

filly said:


> Hmmm the STRONGeSt smoke I had WAS a farm rolled Robaina from his personal stash and I could only smoke about 1/3 of it.
> 
> The strongest cigars made today depends on what you mean by strong. Is it because they are so rich or harsh or just super spicey? Rich would have to be HU Conn #1 for me.


I'm with filly on both those counts!

But the strongest one that comes to mind recently, one that wasn't just full of flavor, complexity, top quality, but gave me such a mind numbing buzz followed by one of the worst cases of munchies I've had in a long time was a Cohiba Pyramid Selection Reserva that I smoked a few months ago one Friday night when Bruce5 & I went out to dinner. WOW! What a smoke!!  :w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Strong, to me is a mature cigar with a full bodied texture to the smoke that stays with you for several hours. Overly spicy cigars that are too young and out of balance, are not what I consider strong, but just young. Opus X is a good example. Extremely spicy flavor when young. When you age them, the spice calms down and you are left with a med bodied cigar with a short finish IMO. Haven't had any H. Up. Con. that were real rich or heavy, always seemed like more of a daytime smoke to me, with light, smoothe, toasty flavors. Can't say I've had one from the good old days though (pre 94), might be a different story.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I'm with filly on both those counts!
> 
> But the strongest one that comes to mind recently, one that wasn't just full of flavor, complexity, top quality, but gave me such a mind numbing buzz followed by one of the worst cases of munchies I've had in a long time was a Cohiba Pyramid Selection Reserva that I smoked a few months ago one Friday night when Bruce5 & I went out to dinner. WOW! What a smoke!!  :w


 Mind numbing buzz and the munchies? That stuffs illegal you know.  :w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 will concur. That's all I smoked that night but I stopped off at the Royal Farms store & picked up a bunch of cookies & 2 pints of ice cream. Whoa! What a cigar. :w 

MoTheMan


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

I have only smoked cigars from one box, but I am with Fredster on the H.U. Conn #1. I think these things must have been changed to a much milder blend in recent years. My box is LRL ABR 01. Which is indeed on the fringe (some might say right in the middle) of those "off" years of tobacco...I suspect this might be part of the issue. I would call them mild in flavor and mild-medium in body...milder than a Monte #4 or JL #2. I am constantly reminded that cigars are like wine...every year is different.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The Upmann #2's have always been a solid med-full, and the mags have a pretty rich taste, but I've not had a con. that was stronger than mild-med. I've had 97's,98's,and01's. A lot of 03 cigars are returning to glory( and maybe they're old blends?) Perception and tastes differ from person to person, but I think Clovis is right on about Cubans changing so much year to year, or sometimes even month to month. The quality is the best it's been in a long time, and all cigars seem to be constructed pretty well, but you still just don't know what kind of blend or tobacco quality your gonna get box to box.  Maybe I'll try some 03 con. next.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Bruce5 will concur. That's all I smoked that night but I stopped off at the Royal Farms store & picked up a bunch of cookies & 2 pints of ice cream. Whoa! What a cigar. :w
> 
> MoTheMan


 :r WOW last time I did that...well it wasn't cigars I was smoking :w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> :r WOW last time I did that...well it wasn't cigars I was smoking :w


Just flashed back to my school daze. I rolled a few of my own cigars.  :


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

There are very few cigars that have knocked me on my a$$. Maybe it's just the way I smoke, slow and deliberate. But, a couple of years back, poker gave me a Tobaoda rolled robusto that just took over all of my senses. I was barely able to smoke anything else the rest of the weekend. As for production smokes, I'd have to say that a couple of old RyJ Celestial Finos in cello, that poker also gifted me over a couple of different years, did break a sweat. Oh and drill's 898s were pretty heavy too.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I think Matt just hit on a very imprtant aspect. I tend to smoke pretty slow also, and I just don't get shaky from any Cubans anymore. Only exception is if I smoke a Cuban with double expresso, the caffein and nicotine seem to intensify each others effects and will get me shaky. u My dad always gets sick from Cubans and won't accept one from me unless I assure him it's something mild. If you look at the way he smokes though, way too fast. Also, if the cigar starts to go out he'll puff harder instead of just hitting it with the torch.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

The newer HU Conn are ok but I got this box from 98 that are just soooo rich and creamy to me as are to most folk who have sampled them. Matt, that robusto was from 2000 when I went to the dinner with D.A. himself and Tobada was there himself rolling. I had him roll it extra strong for poker! ;-)

There will be some Tabada smokes at the herf that should be able to put a hurt on you and Kerry with extra ligero!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

MO your just too funny, did the same thing when I smoked that siglo I. Had to stop at a Mcdonalds on the drive home.  

Hmm I tend to smoke slow also, seems like everyone is finishing before me.


joe


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Matt R said:


> ...I smoke, slow and deliberate...


The opposite of the way you mooch them. :r


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

flipflop said:


> The opposite of the way you mooch them. :r


LMAO!! Depends on the situation. Sometimes it takes some feeling out of the subject beforehand. It's always seems to be that way with robmcd!!


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

I just got back from TJ last night. While there I had the Taboada double double corona. It was the strongest cigar I have had to date. It was earthy, rich and had the power of Zippy's 500 S&W. It totally kicked my ass.
Now the Davidoff blend was one of the best cigars I have ever had.

Steve


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

> While there I had the Taboada double double corona. It was the strongest cigar I have had to date.


wussy :r

See you in a couple days!!! SoCal V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

poker said:


> wussy :r
> 
> See you in a couple days!!! SoCal V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If I had another one, I would bring it for you and watch you turn green smokin' it. 
See ya this week


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

CgarWyzrd said:


> If I had another one, I would bring it for you and watch you turn green smokin' it.
> See ya this week


I smoked one of those last week, it was a pretty mild cigar. Now the Robusto Extra put me down!!!

I just received the Robustos made with extra ligero!! Those will definitely put you down.

If you couldn't handle the Double Double Corona, you are in real trouble!! u


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Barrythevic said:


> I smoked one of those last week, it was a pretty mild cigar. Now the Robusto Extra put me down!!!
> 
> I just received the Robustos made with extra ligero!! Those will definitely put you down.
> 
> If you couldn't handle the Double Double Corona, you are in real trouble!! u


MILD? There was nothing mild about the ones we smoked.

Now, that robusto sounds pretty good  There were none there to try. Did get some piramides though  And of course a bundle + of the Davidoff blends


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

that Dbl Dbl corona was a real ASS KICKER


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

I think Tabi decided to have a little fun by adding extra lig to the blend to get a good laugh at our green faces. u 

I had to take the day off today to recover. So far I have put down two of the Tabi Dom's...I'd say I am revovered.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Mike and Steve,
You guys are killing me........wish I'd have played hookey at work and gone to TJ.
Deem


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Gotcha covered Deem


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

A Part PC i got from dvickery, knocked the old socks off.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> Gotcha covered Deem


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mo was a little buzzed that night. I agree that the Cohiba Reserva Selection, specifically the robusto or the pyramid are pretty strong. But they have some of the best flavor I have tasted short of the Cuban Davi's. 
.
These are some of the best smokes out there.
If you are really going for the best flavor... .then they are worth the price.
The corona and corona especial also rock.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

I havn't really found a cigar out there that I got buzzed on!!! Now that being said for me I do get a little light headed when I go to a herf and smoke around 14+ cigars :w :r This may sound funny but I did get a 50 cab of ERDM choix's that were so strong that they took over a year to calm down!!!
And they still smell like chicken pop :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Mo was a little buzzed that night. I agree that the Cohiba Reserva Selection, specifically the robusto or the pyramid are pretty strong. But they have some of the best flavor I have tasted short of the Cuban Davi's.
> .
> These are some of the best smokes out there.
> If you are really going for the best flavor... .then they are worth the price.
> The corona and corona especial also rock.


Bruce,
Did you mean another size other than Corona? I Thought the sizes were:4 Esplendidos,6 CoRo,8 Pyramids,6 Co.Especial,and 6 Sig. 111's.

How do the other sizes compare to reg. Cohibas of same size? Is the blend different on these?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I think these are the size's 

30 cigars with Double Bands : Cohiba & Reserva 
4 Cohiba Esplendidos 
6 Cohiba Robustos 
8 Cohiba Piramides 
6 Cohiba Coronas Especiales 
6 Cohiba Corona Media


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.c said:


> I think these are the size's
> 
> 30 cigars with Double Bands : Cohiba & Reserva
> 4 Cohiba Esplendidos
> ...


Yeah thats correct. I saw a website that has them advertised the same, except 6 Siglo 111 instead of 6 media coronas. The website is legit, but they must have made a mistake. Anyone know the size of the media corona? As I understand it, the media corona will not be available, except in the Reserva Selection.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

5 1/2 X42 if this site is correct

http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=7614&showprod=yes&catpkID=77

joe


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Is that not sweet looking or what??? [/drool] From what I have read the medias were made (new) for the 2003 habanos festival event, whether they keep them specifc to the reserva would be anyones guess I would imagine. Cuba does what ever they want it seems, with no ryhmn or reason .

joe


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.c said:


> Is that not sweet looking or what??? [/drool] From what I have read the medias were made (new) for the 2003 habanos festival event, whether they keep them specifc to the reserva would be anyones guess I would imagine. Cuba does what ever they want it seems, with no ryhmn or reason .
> 
> joe


Very sweet looking! 5 1/2X42 is a normal size corona, wonder what media means in Spanish?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Very sweet looking! 5 1/2X42 is a normal size corona, *wonder what media means in Spanish?*


Half

BTW thats not my box, though I wish. Funny this topic came up I was wondering if they were worth the price.

joe


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

5 years ago I had a Cohiba churchill size that I paid about 15 bucks for. It was a challange to smoke but ohhhh sooooo delicious. This was my first Cuban and I smoked it on an all but empty stomach. Yes I was sweatin' as I smoked it. It was too strong for me at the time, plan on trying one again soon.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.c said:


> 5 1/2 X42 if this site is correct
> 
> http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=7614&showprod=yes&catpkID=77
> 
> joe


According to the article in C.A., the media corona is 5 1/2X38. Same ring guage as Coronas Espeicials but 1/2in shorter. The article also says it will not be available, except in th Co.Res.Sel. Mo said it looked bigger than that, I've got one ordered so I will post when I recieve it.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry Fred I must have been asleep:
I see someone did update the Reserva sizes and posted a picture. I can not tell you how good these cigars are. I bought one box for myself and splitt one with Mo almost a year ago. I still have most of them as they are just "THAT GOOD". I have only smoked 2 this entire year ... and one was on my honeymoon. It is an entirely different blend than the regular Cohiba line.
.
Boxes can be found for $500.00. When divided by 30, that is approx $17.00 per stick. In my opinion they are twice as good as any regular production cuban smoke. Additionally, I recently smoked some late 80's cubans, very expensive cigars. After smoking them, the thought occured to me how many Cohiba Reservas could I have enjoyed with that same money. 
.
Just my opinion Fred... How about we splitt a box?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Just my opinion Fred... How about we splitt a box?[/QUOTE]

Sounds good to me! I'll give you a call and we can work out the details. I think I've still got your #.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> Boxes can be found for $500.00.
> 
> Just my opinion Fred... How about we splitt a box?


Man, if you can find a box for that price, let me know.
But I tell you. If I can afford a box, I'm getting a whole one just for me, me, me (hee, hee, hee)!!

IMHO, I think they are that YUMMY!!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

MO, I think you did that last time also. Can't blame you though!!!


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree with Bruce, the Toboada robustos are one strong blend, but I have never EVER gotten dizzy/sick but for one cigar and that was a Cohiba Reserva. I thought it was a fluke, and smoked another (I'm not the brightest...) and sure enough, couldn't get off the couch for a half an hour. Delicious but ohno, not sure if I'm ready for another.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hogg,
Great to hear you voice... (sort of).
Shoot me a PM with your phone number.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

hogg said:


> I agree with Bruce, the Toboada robustos are one strong blend, but I have never EVER gotten dizzy/sick but for one cigar and that was a Cohiba Reserva. I thought it was a fluke, and smoked another (I'm not the brightest...) and sure enough, couldn't get off the couch for a half an hour. Delicious but ohno, not sure if I'm ready for another.


Now I really want to try these!


----------

